# Golf Mk IV R32 or Golf Mk V GTi



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Golf Mk IV R32 or Golf Mk V GTi*​
Mk IV R321836.00%Mk V GTi3264.00%


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If it were your Â£18k of money, which of the two would it go on?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Got to be the R32. You should ask Sonicmonkey:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=59105


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Mark V is a v.good motor but having driven both I'd still choose the R32. The noise, power and smoothness of the engine is just spot on - I really am chuffed to bits with mine.

It's not the most economical of cars but I doubt your trevor is hardly frugal so it won't impact you as say, if you where changing from the 1.8T engine.

I think it'd be difficult to get a Mark V with all the options for Â£18K?? When I looked they were still on the wrong side of 19.5k for a 6 month old models.

Go drive both - but put a Deep Blue Pearl R32 next to a Mark V GTi and I know which is the better looking motor. All in my humble/unbiased opinion


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> Mark V is a v.good motor but having driven both I'd still choose the R32. The noise, power and smoothness of the engine is just spot on - I really am chuffed to bits with mine.
> 
> It's not the most economical of cars but I doubt your trevor is hardly frugal so it won't impact you as say, if you where changing from the 1.8T engine.
> 
> ...


That was quick! :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Dont like slagging off Golfs but... The R32 is looking a bit Chav :? .There is one knocking around here at the moment right pratt drives it :?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

The R's you can get for sub 15k all day long now. Nothing chav about the R32, looks better than the majority of the TT's on the road IMO.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> I think it'd be difficult to get a Mark V with all the options for Â£18K?? When I looked they were still on the wrong side of 19.5k for a 6 month old models.


Prices seem to be dropping on the GTi's and there are LOADS at the dealers!  A decent psec R32 average at about Â£18.5k and GTi's average at about Â£19k. The gap is very close all things considered.



Wallsendmag II said:


> Dont like slagging off Golfs but... The R32 is looking a bit Chav :? .


Defo a thing to consider for the near future. Hence why I am considering the MK V GTi. Having said that though, I certainly wouldn't be seen dead driving a TT these days! 



sssgucci said:


> The R's you can get for sub 15k all day long now. Nothing chav about the R32, looks better than the majority of the TT's on the road IMO.


R32's at that price are all private sale cars. Due to warranty/resale reasons I want to get one from a dealer and the cheapest I can find with a decent spec/colour combo/miles on the clock is about Â£17.5K. Still good value for money though IMO and the dealers seem to think that they will continue to hold their value well despite the MK V coming out.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

There's a nice looking R32 on pistonheads, albeit a five door, with 19 inch sportecs, exhaust, porsche brakes etc.

I'm SURE you've seen it though!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Are you planning to leave it standard ?. As much as i love the mk4 R32 i'd take a mk5 GTI over it. More tuneable and also drinks a lot less


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DW225 said:


> There's a nice looking R32 on pistonheads, albeit a five door, with 19 inch sportecs, exhaust, porsche brakes etc.
> 
> I'm SURE you've seen it though!!!
> 
> Dave 8)


Yep seen it, shame it's a 5 door though 



coupe-sport said:


> Are you planning to leave it standard ?. As much as i love the mk4 R32 i'd take a mk5 GTI over it. More tuneable and also drinks a lot less


If I do decide to go down the Golf route I will be sending it to AmD because after driving both (and the MK V R32 as well) in standard form neither car does it for me 100% in the performance stakes. The golf does seem to be the best option for tuning too in the price catagory to give it some power that i would be happy with. 

Oh and as for the fuel, well after doing 0.71 of a mile the other day in knightmare traffic over a 1 hour journey, the Tiv managed to drink nearly a tenner in fuel, anything will be an improvment!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kev - Have a talk with Smudge on Tyresmoke.net.

He's currently selling his and it looks mint.

Gallery

Advert


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Very nice Scotty!

You need to buy a black 3 door Kevin, the 5 doors dont look right.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Paul, very nice and i' ve seen it advertised for a while now, but if I go down the golf route it won't be black. On both the MK4 and 5, the lines are lost with very dark colours IMO.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Is it the infamous R32 electric blue your after mate?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It wouldn't be my choice in your circumstances (I would go for the Focus ST), but if I were you I'd go for the R32.

BTW, I still have a perfect consition R32 brochure and the original unused R32 mats. Dealers never stocked them, even when the car was new.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Â£ 16K for a Focus ST (imported) would be my choice......
....but that's not the aim of this thread :lol:

Personally, I would go for the Mk V GTi based on: 
a) Strong residuals (the only way Mk IV R32 prices are going is down,, down, down)
b) It's a better chassis
c) Will cost less to run and...
d) Will *likely* be easier to sell on after 1/2/3 years ownership.

That said, R32's are a rare sight on the roads, sound great and have a certain "Q" car appeal. Something tells me that, despite many recommending the GTi, you will go for the R32, based on your previous comments. Although based on what you said to us at the ring last year, surely you would be going against your principles no? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's a good looking car in the advert scotty linked...a little puzzled by the power figures.

A near 60bhp increase by fitting an induction system and an exhaust - surely not :?

Dave


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Yes, Â£ 16K for a Focus ST (imported) would be my choice......
> ....but that's not the aim of this thread :lol:
> 
> Personally, *I would go for the Mk V GTi based on*:
> ...


e) Less of a thief magnet.

A MKiV R32 in Deep Blue Pearl, gets lots of comments and attention not all of it wanted/desirable.

Importers, motorpoint for instance, are knocking out MK5 3 Door GTI's for about Â£18k and Â£19k with DSG.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Yes, Â£ 16K for a Focus ST (imported) would be my choice......
> ....but that's not the aim of this thread :lol:
> 
> Personally, I would go for the Mk V GTi based on:
> ...


Agree with Stu on all counts.

MK V Gti everytime.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Â£ 16K for a Focus ST (imported) would be my choice......
> ...


The golf GTI has all of the above i agree but has one vital ingredient missing, CHARACTER! And judging by the cars Mr Powell has chosen in the past that seems to be a common thread through most of them. TVR in particular


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


Maybe he is no longer interested in character as he wants to change the TVR in such a short time frame. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't get it. Why are you changing?

The TVR is not my car of choice but it looks the mutts nuts :twisted: and there is no way either Golf can really compare. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wow an interesting and varied amount of replies! The voting has swung both ways and is still changing. Thanks guys. 

Interstingly the VW dealers have all said that I should go for the cheaper R32 simply becasue they reckon they will hold their value better and 'good' ones are becoming increasingly hard to find, compared to the forecourts which are becming littered with lots of low spec MK 5 GTi's. I only plan to have the car for 12-24, so it's a short term buy which will be a stop gap untill i can get back into a TVR(or similar) next year or the year after at bonus time.

After a day of price checking if I go for the GTi it will have to be low spec with the probability of not having leather. So both cars have their pros and cons, and apart from the Â£1000 deposit i have on 2 cars at a dealer, i'm still no way closer to making a decision!









Rob, I don't for one minute belive that you would honestly be seen driving a Ford Focus about, let alone that clio you suggested! I'm sure Gem would have something to say about that!  and to be honest, neither could I, i'm too shallow i guess. :?

Oh and for those who are wondering why im doing it, it's because I need to lower my monthly payments to put towards a mortgage and also to release some equity to put towards a deposit for the property.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I don't get it. Why are you changing?
> 
> The TVR is not my car of choice but it looks the mutts nuts :twisted: and there is no way either Golf can really compare. :?


Have a look at this thread; http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58894

If you can live without the V6 engine and 4wd of the R32, then I would go for the MkV GTi. It's going to be a newer car, with more warranty, and is probably going to be worth more, and easier to sell on in 2-3 years time.

I have seen a couple of 'dodgy' characters in R32's round my way.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Wow an interesting and varied amount of replies! The voting has swung both ways and is still changing. Thanks guys.


It was the R32 winning and then all changed so much.

I voted for the GTI of course...no questions asked.


----------



## pomme (Dec 13, 2005)

I voted for the R, but i would wouldnt i, because it will hold it value better then the GTI. Since the mkv R came out the mkiv Rs price has dropped but if you look over the last month it has actually started to rise again


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I voted for the GTi, but then I am biased 

That said, the R32 is a very nice car.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Rob, I don't for one minute belive that you would honestly be seen driving a Ford Focus about, let alone that clio you suggested! I'm sure Gem would have something to say about that!  and to be honest, neither could I, i'm too shallow i guess. :?


If my circumstances were the same as yours, I would not hesitate to go for the Clio Trophy.

I find your comments about the latest cult fast Ford ironic given your often stated love for its ancestors.

Both Focus and Clio have more cred than the default Golf GTI, but no more than the R32.

I'm sure you are too shallow, but please don't use that to compare us as it's clear to me that we have quite different values when it comes to cars. We're probably both influenced by what others think about our cars, but if I had to sum it up, I reckon you buy cars to impress the girls whereas I prefer to impress the boys 

Happy hunting

Rob

PS. If we needed to save money, Gem wouldn't care two hoots which car I drove providing we didn't have to sell her car!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I find your comments about the latest cult fast Ford ironic given your often stated love for its ancestors.


Sorry mate, but I have to disagree with you there, there is nothing remotly cultish about the Focus, and I can't for one minute believe people will be paying big money for that car in 20-30 years time as they do now for RS2000's, Mexicos and Cossies. The fact it has been branded the 'asbo' by the motoring press and the way the RS flopped, kinda says it all for me. It certainly isn't 'raved' about as the VXR Astra has (not that i'd have one of those either) etc 



b3ves said:


> We're probably both influenced by what others think about our cars, but if I had to sum it up, I reckon you buy cars to impress the girls whereas I prefer to impress the boys


Are you sure you wish to be admitting that in public!   ..... but I know what you mean though, perhaps you're right. 



b3ves said:


> ]PS. If we needed to save money, Gem wouldn't care two hoots which car I drove providing we didn't have to sell her car!


...and if you did have to sell hers, what would it be then? Clio, Focus or Golf? :roll:

The main reason for me considering the R32 was because of your old one. Passengering in it round combe with you proved what a superb car it is with only a mild bit of tweeking required.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I'm sure you are too shallow, but please don't use that to compare us as it's clear to me that we have quite different values when it comes to cars. We're probably both influenced by what others think about our cars, but if I had to sum it up, I reckon you buy cars to impress the girls whereas I prefer to impress the boys
> 
> Happy hunting
> 
> Rob


Interesting comments. Is the fact KMPowell ran a poll an indicator of this? Will the result of the poll influence his choice?

In other words, is it more important to choose a car the majority would favour rather than one he prefers?

Still, some useful comments regarding the pros and cons of each choice. It is down to the individual at the end of course. Perhaps a 'debate the pros and cons' thread would have been more appropriate than a poll?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you are too shallow, but please don't use that to compare us as it's clear to me that we have quite different values when it comes to cars. We're probably both influenced by what others think about our cars, but if I had to sum it up, I reckon you buy cars to impress the girls whereas I prefer to impress the boys
> ...


I think its the single deciding factor when people on here decide to buy a Porsche.

There. I'm fucked if I go and buy one now, aren't I? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would take a good example of the R32 and not muck about with it visually.

The reason some look chavvy is that it's already at the limit (IMO) of what you can do to a MKIV Golf before it becomes like the TV advert they ran some years ago about add-ons.

The MKV GTi, good though it is, would surely lose you more money over a 12 month period (the shortest of your stated term of ownership) than the the R32 as the big depreciation hit has already been taken. The MKV is out so any hits from the new model will also already have been taken.

I'd have thought that as a cost cutting exercise, the last thing you want to do is buy a new/nearly new car of any sort.

If you really want to save money, swallow your pride and get something much cheaper, but older. You could still get something with kudos and, as you say, it's only for a year - two at the most.

Why not buy one of theose old RS2000s or Mexicos you rave about? That way, you could get a mint one and sell it in two years' time for the same cash.

In conclusion, if I was in your situation, I'd get neither, but it seems to me that the R32 would be a more sensible choice of the two you outline.

Alternatively, you could get an older 4-motion MKIV and have that tweaked.

Or a GT TDi

Or a Civic Type R

or...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If you want to impress the girls, why not go for a Ford StreetKa? I don't know any girls who don't like it. Plus you would be demonstrating that you're not interested in macho hairy-chest cars and are in touch with your feminine side. Either that or they will think you are batting for the other side.

Either way you'd be a shoe-in.

Imagine how much cash this would release for a property purchase?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> If you want to impress the girls, why not go for a Ford StreetKa? I don't know any girls who don't like it. Plus you would be demonstrating that you're not interested in macho hairy-chest cars and are in touch with your feminine side. Either that or they will think you are batting for the other side.
> 
> Either way you'd be a shoe-in.
> 
> Imagine how much cash this would release for a property purchase?


By the time you've factored in the hairdressing bills and the therapy, I think he'd be left with the square root of fuck-all.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I think in most respects the MK5 is a better car than the MK4 (when comparing like for like) so if it is performance that is the key then i'd suspect that MK5 would be the way to go ... although there is a lot of talk of a mk5.5 due before end 2006 so that could dent residuals.

IF its cost saving then Get a Mk4 anniversary, residuals are excellent still, i know its an older car, but its significantly cheaper to buy, cheaper to run and will not lose you much when you come to sell.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> If you want to impress the girls, why not go for a Ford StreetKa? I don't know any girls who don't like it. Plus you would be demonstrating that you're not interested in macho hairy-chest cars and are in touch with your feminine side. Either that or they will think you are batting for the other side.
> 
> Either way you'd be a shoe-in.
> 
> Imagine how much cash this would release for a property purchase?


ROFLMAO, sounds like a plan 

BTW, please don't let my comments be misconstrued - when I said I care more about the car views of lads than lasses, I'm not looking for THAT kind of attention :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> BTW, please don't let my comments be misconstrued - when I said I care more about the car views of lads than lasses, I'm not looking for THAT kind of attention :wink:


You will always be very special to me Rob for your choice of cars. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, I don't for one minute belive that you would honestly be seen driving a Ford Focus about, let alone that clio you suggested! I'm sure Gem would have something to say about that!  and to be honest, neither could I, i'm too shallow i guess. :?
> ...


Kev, 
Let me ask you a few questions:

a) Would you consider yourself to be a *well informed* car owner/motoring enthusiast? 
b) When spending time with your friends, do you enjoy debating all things cars, putting your POV across and seeking others opinion? 
c) Whatâ€™s more; based on your knowledge about cars - do you feel confident that, when debating the merits of â€œone car over anotherâ€, that your well-informed, well researched opinion has credibility?

Well, I know you and, I know that you like I, would answer â€œYesâ€ to all the above questions (correct me if Iâ€™m wrong).

So on that basis why are you discounting the Focus or the Clio?

Hereâ€™s my thinking:

At the Donington trackday there was a plethora of exotic machinery. GT3 RSâ€™, Skyline R34GT-Râ€™s, GT2â€™s, R500â€™sâ€¦.you get my drift. 
There was also x2 Renault Clio Trophyâ€™s.

As a *well informed* motoring enthusiast, when I had a couple of minutes to spare in the paddock, who did I wander over to speak to? 
â€¦Well it wasnâ€™t the GT2 owner nor the Skyline ownerâ€¦..nope, I went straight over to the Trophy owners: we had a 5 minute chat which basically consisted of me complimenting them on: 
a)	How quickly they were circulating round the track and, whilst I knew about the Trophyâ€™s legendary cornering abilityâ€¦
b)	I was massively surprised at their straight line pace.

These guys seemed VERY level headed: there was no â€œedgeâ€ nor a hint of arrogance about their comments: they were very proud of their purchases and told me that â€œmore than 10 other â€˜trackdayersâ€™ had come over to speak to them about their cars that day.

Fast forward 2 weeks: 
I saw a Trophy on the road this morning. 2 minutes earlier I saw a lovely white, Mk V GTi.

To the Trophy owner, I think â€œNice choice mate, well informed, great car. You know your stuff <doffs capâ€
To the GTi owner, I think, â€œNice car matey but you *most likely* have not chosen it for itâ€™s handling ability / all round offering of strong residuals, performance and reliabilityâ€¦..youâ€™ve *probably* bought it because itâ€™s â€œthe new Golfâ€ 
â€¦Now in that instance (about the Golf driver) I could well be wrong: he *could have been* like you, me, any of the Other Marques â€œplayersâ€ ie: he has chosen this car after reading about the group tests against the Focus ST, the CTR and the like; and has gone out and test driven all of them and made an informed choice. IN which case, I doff my cap: good choice mate. The point is about Golf drivers: you never know. You never know whether they are *well informed* or not.

Soâ€¦the point I am getting to (rather laboriously) is that, for someone who has openly admitted they are seduced by a carâ€™s *image* and who wants OTHER people to perceive them as an *informed* car ownerâ€¦..I just donâ€™t understand why you are discounting something like the Trophy, as that is how people will perceive you when you drive it (ie: well informed, knowledgeable, a consumate choice of car)

Donâ€™t they cost about Â£ 15K or something? Running costs are zilch, think of the money you would save to put down on the property and then think how that money is invâ€¦â€¦â€¦..OK Iâ€™ll shutup now :roll:

PS: You are still free to make your own choice and in no way will we make assumptions on the type of person you are based on the car you drive :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Well put... :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Stu,

Is this part of your PhD Thesis about motoring Phycology? :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But Vek is single and he is looking to impress girls, not you, Stu and other trackers.

I think that girls would appreciate more the new GTI than the Renault.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But Vek is single and he is looking to impress girls, not you, Stu and other trackers.
> 
> I think that girls would appreciate more the new GTI than the Renault.


Ding - back to Carl's post about the Streetka


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yep, good post.

So, go for what *you* want, like, and enjoy.

Care less about what other think of your choice.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What would put me off the Mrk 5 is the alledged Mrk5.5 beinf just around the corner.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I drove Leon Cupra R, Civic Type R, Clio 172 Cup plus some others back to back a couple of years ago - and ended up with a Clio - my only regret was taking what they had (because I could have it in 10 days) rather than getting one with aircon. CLio is a fantastic driving car, just doesnt have the VW build image.

Having owned Golf GTi, Golf R32, Clio 172 cup the clio would be top of my list for cars to own again, and I had my name down for a trophy but had small cash flow problem that prevented purchase - one of the few cars I regret not buying.

Oh and what ScoTTy said - I have also heard MK5.5 before end 06.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

There you go, Clio Trophy it is. Let us know when you've made the purchase and take lots of pics - looks great in that orange!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Alas Trophy version available in flat red only


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Looked orange to me! 

Yes you're right, its red.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kev,

Sure you've seen them by now but I'm gonna post the links anyway :wink: 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/71269.htm

absolutely stunning in my opinion [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/71035.htm

Dave 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Having driven both the MK4 R32 and MK5 GTI on a number of occasions I ended up buying the MK5 GTI simply for its all round ability rather than out and out performance :wink:

I have also had the (mis)fortune of driving a MK5 R32 god is that a BORING car [smiley=zzz.gif] compared to the MK4 R32 8)

I picked up my MK5 for 18K last November with 5k, 18s 6CD etc so there are deals to be done if you search hard enough.

Mind you Kev if you fancy a straight swap for your TVR I'm your man :wink: :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Agree with the Clio option.

Drove AmD's R32 for a week...all mouth...no trousers! Great soundtrack, but wasn't that quick.

Drove AmD's Mark V Gti for a week...Nice handling and engine, but too easy to light up the front wheels and the interior is horrible, reminded me of the inside of a Peugout thingy..

If it was only the two in the pole then I would go for the R32


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

If you're concerned about image and want a car that will be a hit with the laydees, how about a secondhand 350Z? Or does the Nissan badge cause a problem?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Or does the Nissan badge cause a problem?


You don't need to be so rude to Vek now. Only JampoTT would cope with the Nissan image but not even him lasted for too long as he sold it very quickly :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He couldn't cope! He replaced all the Nissan badges with Z badges. :roll:


----------

